# Stunted baby in birds nest



## Chicagoami (Sep 1, 2016)

Hey everyone! So this is my first post here. 

I have been watching a nest of two baby pigeons grow right outside of my window sill for while now. They are at the age now where they are stretching their wings! I have noticed that one (I assume he's a male) is about the size of an adult at this point and is jumping to the window sill of my neighbors window regularly. However his sister looks significantly stunted in growth compared to him. She sits close to the wall frequently and doesn't seem too interested in flying 

My concern is that she will be left behind once he brother leaves the nest and that her parents will abandon her. 

I know very little about birds so I don't want to interdict without knowing

Does anyone have insight for me?

Thanks!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Are there any other symptoms? Any labored breathing? Is she not moving much?

If she does not look like she is thriving, as well as being small, then she may have a health issue, or she is just not able to compete for food from the parents, and that may also be a reason for the insignificant growth.

It could also be Paratyphoid or E coli, or other issues. She may need an antibiotic, but without any exam at this point it is hard to guess. 


*


----------



## pige pige (Jun 1, 2014)

actually sometimes male grow and leave nest faster than females.Dont worry about the size.I have noticed them leaving nest  7-8 days earlier than the other one.If their parents are feeding her then there is no problem.You might need to look for is if either of the parent is hurting her by pecking on her head.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

All is probably fine. I doubt that they are pecking on the babies head. Why would you think that? She is probably a little behind is all, and will catch up.


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

One large and one small is a nest is often a problem with pigeons. It is usually young inexperienced pairs that have this issue. The problem arises when the first egg is incubated before the second is laid. It is usually a young cock bird that is over eager to begin incubating the eggs. In domestic birds the fancier can remove the first egg until the second is laid to stop the problem. When it occurs in the wild no one is around to right it. The real reason the second squab is stunted is that the first gets a whole day of the pigeon milk, and the fast growth will put it ahead of the late hatch to the point that even when the second arrival get there it will be competing against a bigger bird. 

BTW: It isn't always the male that arrives first. In fact the old belief that all clutches are one male and one female is wrong.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

pige pige said:


> actually sometimes male grow and leave nest faster than females.


*Not necessarily, I have had many smaller chicks being the male pigeon and the larger chick was the female.*


----------

